# NYC-Hooded lab rats for adoption, female, 1 yr. old



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New York City or Cold Spring NY
Contact: [email protected]

Story below. Lab rats for adoption, female, 1 yr. old, hooded.

From Jay:

A friend is a scientist at Cold Spring Harbor, and wants to find a home for the ones which are pets. Recent changes in the rules ban people who work with rodents from owning any at home (prevent disease)

2 female rats, about a year old, black-and-white hooded (Long-Evans).
Bought from Charles River (laboratory supply company), raised in laboratory but never used for experiments. 
Playful, friendly, enjoy socializing with people.

I can provide transport into NYC

thanks,
Jay

posted for Jay by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Here they are:








Location: New York City or Cold Spring NY
Contact: [email protected]


----------

